
A Quantum Algorithm for Solving the Navier-Stokes Equations - ArtWomb
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41534-020-00291-0
======
ggm
As a non mathematician my critique of QC as often described remains the same:

1) the _examples_ almost always consist of using QC to drive to a known
endpoint, so selection of the 'correct' result under the implicit uncertainty
of the solution space is moot

2) the methods typically represent selection of a minima or maxima in a range
of solutions. This is not true for quantum cryptography, which obviously only
has one correct outcome.

Navier-Stokes is fluid dynamics? It's necessarily in the space of approximate
answers (a solution space) - how do we know it's found more than a local
optimised minima or maxima without a priori knowing the answer?

